# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Balerinat serbe çmendin djemtë shqiptarë

## DYDRINAS

*Balerinat serbe, çmendin djemtë shqiptarë*


30/08/2008 - 17:30
 

Si çdo fundjavë tjetër në kryeqytet gjallërinë dhe adrenalinën më të madhe mund ta gjesh në pubet apo klubet e natës. Dhe Venue është një ndër vendet që mirëpret gjithmonë balerina të huaja. Këtë rradhë ka qenë momenti i mikëpritjes së balerinave serbe të cilat kanë performuar ndryshe nga të gjitha koleget e tjera. Të rregulluara në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme provokuese ato kanë mbajtur veshur playboy. Ngjyra e bronxtë e lëkurës ka bërë një kontrast perfekt me ngjyrën e bardhë të të brëndshmeve në formë guacke. Paparaci ka qenë këtë të premte tek Venue dhe ka kapur nga afër balerinat serbe të cilat për hir të së vërtetës kanë çmendur djemtë që ndodheshin në ato momente në pub, të cilët i kanë ndjekur për minuta të tëra gjatë performancave të tyre joshëse.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Grific

Kto serbet alamet dhipash jan per ti shky. Kafsh fare.

----------


## Arben-30

> *Balerinat serbe, çmendin djemtë shqiptarë*
> 
> 
> 30/08/2008 - 17:30
>  
> 
> Si çdo fundjavë tjetër në kryeqytet gjallërinë dhe adrenalinën më të madhe mund ta gjesh në pubet apo klubet e natës. Dhe Venue është një ndër vendet që mirëpret gjithmonë balerina të huaja. Këtë rradhë ka qenë momenti i mikëpritjes së balerinave serbe të cilat kanë performuar ndryshe nga të gjitha koleget e tjera. Të rregulluara në mënyrën më të mirë të mundshme provokuese ato kanë mbajtur veshur playboy. Ngjyra e bronxtë e lëkurës ka bërë një kontrast perfekt me ngjyrën e bardhë të të brëndshmeve në formë guacke. Paparaci ka qenë këtë të premte tek Venue dhe ka kapur nga afër balerinat serbe të cilat për hir të së vërtetës kanë çmendur djemtë që ndodheshin në ato momente në pub, të cilët i kanë ndjekur për minuta të tëra gjatë performancave të tyre joshëse.
> 
> Gazeta Shqiptare



*Mossssss cfar paskam humb .Kure do vine perseri dini gje :P:P*

----------


## alproud

Po pse tek "Problematika Shqiptare" kjo?

Thjeshte i pelqejne ato balerinat, cte keqe ka kjo. Serbet jane femra shume te bukura, sllavet ne pergjithesi, vetem kjo gje qe s'mund te kete kufinje politik.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Kjo eshte pika kur turperohem pse jam shqiptare.
Dje mirepritej kuzhina serbe ne mes te Tiranes,disa dite me pare trupa e teatros nga Beogradi
me pase Edvini ndau celesin per nje tjeter shka,e sot djemet tane "cmenden" mbas balerinave serbe.Dhe komentet jan si gjithmone nga shume shqiptare te Shqiperise te cuditshme dhe te pa kuptueshme per ne,shqiptaret e viseve tjera.
Pra,keto gjera me bejne secilen here te ndjehem i turperuar se jam shqiptare.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Kjo eshte pika kur turperohem pse jam shqiptare.
> Dje mirepritej kuzhina serbe ne mes te Tiranes,disa dite me pare trupa e teatros nga Beogradi
> me pase Edvini ndau celesin per nje tjeter shka,e sot djemet tane "cmenden" mbas balerinave serbe.*Dhe komentet jan si gjithmone nga shume shqiptare te Shqiperise te cuditshme dhe te pa kuptueshme per ne,shqiptaret e viseve tjera.
> Pra,keto gjera me bejne secilen here te ndjehem i turperuar se jam shqiptare.*


E di qe ndjehesh i turperuar sikurse shume bashkqytetare te tu. Ja qe duhet te mesohesh ti dhe te tjere me faktin qe qejfi dhe arti nuk kane ngjyra politike e etnike. Te kuptoje Daje, te kuptoj mire qe eshte e veshtire ta pranosh, por ja, me nje cik shtrengim dhe perpjekje dhe ti mund ta kuptosh nje dite qe ketu s'ka asgje te keqe.

Per temen, me zor pres te kthehem ne Tirane si turist dhe si ish-qytetari i vjeter i saj. Balerinat sllave jane hata fare. Ketu ne NY i kemi ruset te papara  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ereza

Pse a nuk paskan shqiptart per kend me u cmend veq per shkina a, zoti i marroft

----------


## Daja-GONI

> E di qe ndjehesh i turperuar sikurse shume bashkqytetare te tu. Ja qe duhet te mesohesh ti dhe te tjere me faktin qe qejfi dhe arti nuk kane ngjyra politike e etnike. Te kuptoje Daje, te kuptoj mire qe eshte e veshtire ta pranosh, por ja, me nje cik shtrengim dhe perpjekje dhe ti mund ta kuptosh nje dite qe ketu s'ka asgje te keqe.
> 
> Per temen, me zor pres te kthehem ne Tirane si turist dhe si ish-qytetari i vjeter i saj. Balerinat sllave jane hata fare. Ketu ne NY i kemi ruset te papara


Per shkak te miqesise tuaj me serbet,malazezet dhe ruset,edhe ne te kaluaren ne te tjeret kemi pare te zite e ullirit.Ky ka qene njeri nder shkaqet qe ne na kushtuan dekada vuajtje dhe mjerim.

Dhe une te them pa dashur te trumpetoj patriotizem:nje cike shtrengim duhet te beni ju te gjithe qe keni kete mendim,jo ne do te shtrengohemi pra, por ju.Ne(Shqiperia dhe Kosova )heret a vone do te funkcionojme si nje shtet dhe si nje bashkesi dhe me se voni atehere ju do te "shtrengoheni".
Se cfare eshte arti e dime edhe une edhe ti.
Se cfare eshte shkau(per fat te keq)e di une por nuk e di ti.
Edhe fjalia"...te kthehem si turist dhe si ish qytetare..." ne vendin tende nuk do me kishte bere shume krenare,por ja se ka njerez qe krenohen edhe me keso gjera.

Ja pra ,ky eshte mendimi im per temen,zoteri, ish- qytetare tirons dhe ish- shqipetare.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Kjo eshte pika kur turperohem pse jam shqiptare.
> Dje mirepritej kuzhina serbe ne mes te Tiranes,disa dite me pare trupa e teatros nga Beogradi
> me pase Edvini ndau celesin per nje tjeter shka,e sot djemet tane "cmenden" mbas balerinave serbe.Dhe komentet jan si gjithmone nga shume shqiptare te Shqiperise te cuditshme dhe te pa kuptueshme per ne,shqiptaret e viseve tjera.
> Pra,keto gjera me bejne secilen here te ndjehem i turperuar se jam shqiptare.


po keto jane ato tendencat latente, qe te bejne te ndihesh inferior ndaj tyre.
fatkeqesisht edhe po ia arijne qellimit, ne Tr...

ndersa ti *bruko,* juve mund te iu cmendin, eh neve jo valla se jon te tejkaluara per ne n'Pr...   :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ate qe kane e kane nuk mund tia mohojme  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## BEHARI

> *Balerinat serbe, çmendin djemtë shqiptarë*


une mendoj se;Balerinat serbe,po luajne me fatkeqsine e ndonje te cmenduri shqiptar!!keshtu do ishte me kuptimplote kjo teme e hapur!!

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Ate qe kane e kane nuk mund tia mohojme ...


Po lene bre pash zotin,kujt po i tregoni ju se cfare kan serbet e cfare jo.I njofim ne me mire se ju.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po bej shaka mer sa seriozisht qe i merni...

----------


## Renea

> Ja qe duhet te mesohesh ti dhe te tjere me faktin qe qejfi dhe arti nuk kane ngjyra politike e etnike.


Olta Boka e fishkelluar ne Eurosong -Beograd.

----------


## Vista

Per dilinxhit nuk ndikon patriotizmi e as mburrja ndaj vetevetes,por Nenqmimi ndaj vetes dhe Prostitucioni jan haje dhe pije per ta.

----------


## white-knight

> Kjo eshte pika kur turperohem pse jam shqiptare.
> Dje mirepritej kuzhina serbe ne mes te Tiranes,disa dite me pare trupa e teatros nga Beogradi
> me pase Edvini ndau celesin per nje tjeter shka,e sot djemet tane "cmenden" mbas balerinave serbe.Dhe komentet jan si gjithmone nga shume shqiptare te Shqiperise te cuditshme dhe te pa kuptueshme per ne,shqiptaret e viseve tjera.
> Pra,keto gjera me bejne secilen here te ndjehem i turperuar se jam shqiptare.


Pika ku i ndan shqiptaret nga serbet eshte se serbet jane kafshe e shqiptaret njerez.Ne token tone le te vije kuzhdo eshte i mirepritur dhe rrit imazhin e mire te mikpritjes.Nuk besoj qe edhe ne Beograd te shkosh do te ndodhi ndonje gje.

Gjithsesi balerinat ishin fantastike fare  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Pika ku i ndan shqiptaret nga serbet eshte se serbet jane kafshe e shqiptaret njerez.Ne token tone le te vije kuzhdo eshte i mirepritur dhe rrit imazhin e mire te mikpritjes.Nuk besoj qe edhe ne Beograd te shkosh do te ndodhi ndonje gje.
> 
> Gjithsesi balerinat ishin fantastike fare



Nuk beson se ne Beograd do te ndodhi gje?Pa ik njehere e provoje pa eja e bisedojme.Ose pyete Olta Boken dhe delegacionin shqiptare te eurosong.

Po si ju ka verbuar zoti deri ne kete shkalle,nuk po mund te kuptoj?

----------


## white-knight

> Nuk beson se ne Beograd do te ndodhi gje?Pa ik njehere e provoje pa eja e bisedojme.Ose pyete Olta Boken dhe delegacionin shqiptare te eurosong.
> 
> Po si ju ka verbuar zoti deri ne kete shkalle,nuk po mund te kuptoj?


Kur kam qene ne vit te 3-te kam qene nje here.Dhe sme preku njeri me dore.Ato qe ngacmojne jane njerez mendjengushte.Egziston fjala diplomaci perhere.Nuk zgjidhen gjerat gjithmone me majen e pushkes.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Kur kam qene ne vit te 3-te kam qene nje here.Dhe sme preku njeri me dore.Ato qe ngacmojne jane njerez mendjengushte.Egziston fjala diplomaci perhere.Nuk zgjidhen gjerat gjithmone me majen e pushkes.



Si duket ti flet me teorine e "tahminit".

Ti thua kur" kam qene ne vitin e trete..." Une jetoj aty shoku,dhe nuk ke qka me tregon.Shko tani e shif se a te ngacmon njeri apo jo.

----------


## Jack Watson

E keni dhi fare!

Nuk bëhet fjalë për balerina të mirëfilltat (të tipit Butterfly) po për kubiste (afër striptistes) nëpër klube nate. Nuk bëjnë balerinat shqiptare skena të tilla, prandaj importojnë nga Serbia ose Bullgaria. Ja dhe nje foto ta keni të qartë konceptin (fotot jane reale, te balerinave serbe dmth):










> pedera nga shqiprija


Te pakten pederat nga shqiprija skan website online sic kanë pederrat nga kosova.

----------

